# LCD 2*16 con 8085 y PIC 16f84



## darktemplar (Mar 12, 2008)

Hola

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede AYUDAR con un problema que tngo con una LCD de 2*16, el problema esque cuando la conecto tanto al microprocesador 8085 y al pic y arranco el programa no pasa nada, el contraste lo controlo por medio de un potenciometro dejando los cuadros o todos oscuros o todos claros pero nunca se llega a desplegar caracteres, los programas han sido varios para evitar error de programacion tantos hechos por mi, como bajados de foros o hechos por compañeros o incluso maestros. Un amigo me dijo ke lo mas probable es que la memoria que trae internamente para el manejo de los pixeles se BORRO, quisiera si alguien me puede decir como puedo checar eso y si se borro, como la puedo reprogramar para utilizarla de nuevo ya que es equipo un poco caro. 

El modelo de mi LCD es JHD 162A


----------



## MaMu (May 3, 2008)

A mi me parece más un problema de frecuencia en el despliegue de datos que otra cosa.


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con una operacion matematica en el 8085? necesito multiplicar 2 numeros cualquiera usando desplazamiento o como tambien se conoce por rotaciones......sin usar bucle ni nada de eso....?


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 16, 2009)

Tienes que poner la misma pregunta en tantos temas? con uno solo es suficiente


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 16, 2009)

no hay problema disculpa


----------



## chipy (Abr 29, 2009)

Darktemplar puedes usar este codigo:

__CONFIG   _CP_OFF &  _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC
   LIST      P=16F73
   INCLUDE  <P16F73.INC>

   CBLOCK 0x0C
   ENDC

; ZONA DE CÓDIGOS ********************************************************************

   ORG   0
Inicio
   call   LCD_Inicializa
   movlw   'H'
   call   LCD_Caracter
   movlw   'o'
   call   LCD_Caracter
   movlw   'l'
   call   LCD_Caracter
   movlw   'a'
   call   LCD_Caracter
   sleep            ; Entra en modo de bajo consumo.

   INCLUDE  <LCD_4BIT.INC>   ; Subrutinas de control del módulo LCD.
   INCLUDE  <RETARDOS.INC>   ; Subrutinas de retardo.
   END            ; Fin del programa.


;**************************** Librería "LCD_4BIT.INC" ***********************************
;
;   ===================================================================
;     Del libro "MICROCONTROLADOR PIC16F73. DESARROLLO DE PROYECTOS"
;     E. Palacios, F. Remiro y L. López.
;      Editorial Ra-Ma.  www.ra-ma.es
;   ===================================================================
;
; Estas subrutinas permiten realizar las tareas básicas de control de un módulo LCD de 2
; líneas por 16 caracteres, compatible con el modelo LM016L.
;
; El visualizador LCD está conectado al Puerto B del PIC mediante un bus de 4 bits. Las
; conexiones son:
;    -   Las 4 líneas superiores del módulo LCD, pines <DB7B4>  se conectan a las 4
;   líneas superiores del Puerto B del PIC, pines <RB7:RB4>.
;    -   Pin RS del LCD a la línea RA0 del PIC.
;    -   Pin R/W del LCD a la línea RA1 del PIC, o a masa.
;    -   Pin Enable del LCD a la línea RA2 del PIC.
;
; Se utilizan llamadas a subrutinas de retardo de tiempo localizadas en la librería RETARDOS.INC.
;
; ZONA DE DATOS *********************************************************************

   CBLOCK
   LCD_Dato
   LCD_GuardaDato
   LCD_GuardaTRISB
   LCD_Auxiliar1
   LCD_Auxiliar2
   ENDC

LCD_CaracteresPorLinea   EQU   .16   ; Número de caracteres por línea de la pantalla.

#DEFINE  LCD_PinRS   PORTC,0
#DEFINE  LCD_PinRW   PORTC,1
#DEFINE  LCD_PinEnable   PORTC,2
#DEFINE  LCD_BusDatos   PORTB

; Subrutina "LCD_Inicializa" ------------------------------------------------------------
;
; Inicialización del módulo LCD: Configura funciones del LCD, produce reset por software,
; borra memoria y enciende pantalla. El fabricante especifica que para garantizar la
; configuración inicial hay que hacerla como sigue:
;
LCD_Inicializa
   bsf   STATUS,RP0      ; Configura las líneas conectadas al pines RS,
   bcf   LCD_PinRS      ; R/W y E.
   bcf   LCD_PinEnable
   bcf   LCD_PinRW
   movlw	0X07
   movwf	ADCON1
   bcf   STATUS,RP0
   bcf   LCD_PinRW      ; En caso de que esté conectado le indica
               ; que se va a escribir en el LCD.
   bcf   LCD_PinEnable      ; Impide funcionamiento del LCD poniendo E=0.
   bcf    LCD_PinRS      ; Activa el Modo Comando poniendo RS=0.
   call   Retardo_20ms
   movlw   b'00110000'   
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD      ; Escribe el dato en el LCD.
   call   Retardo_5ms   
   movlw   b'00110000'   
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD
   call   Retardo_200micros
   movlw   b'00110000'   
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD
   movlw   b'00100000'      ; Interface de 4 bits.
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD

; Ahora configura el resto de los parámetros: 

   call   LCD_2Lineas4Bits5x7   ; LCD de 2 líneas y caracteres de 5x7 puntos.
   call   LCD_Borra      ; Pantalla encendida y limpia. Cursor al principio
   call   LCD_CursorOFF      ; de la línea 1. Cursor apagado.
   call   LCD_CursorIncr      ; Cursor en modo incrementar.
   return

; Subrutina "LCD_EscribeLCD" -----------------------------------------------------------
;
; Envía el dato del registro de trabajo W al bus de dato y produce un pequeño pulso en el pin
; Enable del LCD. Para no alterar el contenido de las líneas de la parte baja del Puerto B que
; no son utilizadas para el LCD (pines RB3:RB0), primero se lee estas líneas y después se
; vuelve a enviar este dato sin cambiarlo.

LCD_EscribeLCD
   andlw   b'11110000'      ; Se queda con el nibble alto del dato que es el
   movwf   LCD_Dato      ; que hay que enviar y lo guarda.
   movf   LCD_BusDatos,W      ; Lee la información actual de la parte baja
   andlw   b'00001111'      ; del Puerto B, que no se debe alterar.
   iorwf   LCD_Dato,F      ; Enviará la parte alta del dato de entrada
               ; y en la parte baja lo que había antes.
   bsf   STATUS,RP0      ; Acceso al Banco 1.
   movf   TRISB,W      ; Guarda la configuración que tenía antes TRISB.
   movwf   LCD_GuardaTRISB
   movlw   b'00001111'      ; Las 4 líneas inferiores del Puerto B se dejan 
   andwf   PORTB,F         ; como estaban y las 4 superiores como salida.
   bcf   STATUS,RP0      ; Acceso al Banco 0.
;
   movf   LCD_Dato,W      ; Recupera el dato a enviar.
   movwf   LCD_BusDatos      ; Envía el dato al módulo LCD.
   bsf   LCD_PinEnable      ; Permite funcionamiento del LCD mediante un pequeño
   bcf   LCD_PinEnable      ; pulso y termina impidiendo el funcionamiento del LCD.
   bsf   STATUS,RP0      ; Acceso al Banco 1. Restaura el antiguo valor en
   movf   LCD_GuardaTRISB,W   ; la configuración del Puerto B.
   movwf   PORTB         ; Realmente es TRISB.
   bcf   STATUS,RP0      ; Acceso al Banco 0.
   return

; Subrutinas variadas para el control del módulo LCD -----------------------------------------
;
;Los comandos que pueden ser ejecutados son:
;
LCD_CursorIncr            ; Cursor en modo incrementar.
   movlw   b'00000110'
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_Linea1            ; Cursor al principio de la Línea 1.
   movlw   b'10000000'      ; Dirección 00h de la DDRAM
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_Linea2            ; Cursor al principio de la Línea 2.
   movlw   b'11000000'      ; Dirección 40h de la DDRAM
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_PosicionLinea1         ; Cursor a posición de la Línea 1, a partir de la
   iorlw   b'10000000'      ; dirección 00h de la DDRAM más el valor del
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando   ; registro W.
LCD_PosicionLinea2         ; Cursor a posición de la Línea 2, a partir de la
   iorlw   b'11000000'      ; dirección 40h de la DDRAM más el valor del
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando   ; registro W.
LCD_OFF            ; Pantalla apagada.
   movlw   b'00001000'
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_CursorON            ; Pantalla encendida y cursor encendido.
   movlw   b'00001110'
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_CursorOFF            ; Pantalla encendida y cursor apagado.
   movlw   b'00001100'
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_Borra            ; Borra toda la pantalla, memoria DDRAM y pone el 
   movlw   b'00000001'      ; cursor a principio de la línea 1.
   goto   LCD_EnviaComando
LCD_2Lineas4Bits5x7         ; Define la pantalla de 2 líneas, con caracteres
   movlw   b'00101000'      ; de 5x7 puntos y conexión al PIC mediante bus de
;   goto   LCD_EnviaComando   ; 4 bits. 

; Subrutinas "LCD_EnviaComando" y "LCD_Caracter" ------------------------------------
;
; "LCD_EnviaComando". Escribe un comando en el registro del módulo LCD. La palabra de
; comando ha sido entregada a través del registro W.  Trabaja en Modo Comando.
; "LCD_Caracter". Escribe en la memoria DDRAM del LCD el carácter ASCII introducido a
; a través del registro W. Trabaja en Modo Dato.
;
LCD_EnviaComando
   bcf   LCD_PinRS      ; Activa el Modo Comando, poniendo RS=0.
   goto   LCD_Envia
LCD_Caracter
   bsf   LCD_PinRS      ; Activa el "Modo Dato", poniendo RS=1.
   call   LCD_CodigoCGROM   ; Obtiene el código para correcta visualización.
LCD_Envia
   movwf   LCD_GuardaDato      ; Guarda el dato a enviar.
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD      ; Primero envía el nibble alto.
   swapf   LCD_GuardaDato,W   ; Ahora envía el nibble bajo. Para ello pasa el
               ; nibble bajo del dato a enviar a parte alta del byte.
   call   LCD_EscribeLCD      ; Se envía al visualizador LCD.
   btfss   LCD_PinRS      ; Debe garantizar una correcta escritura manteniendo 
   call   Retardo_2ms      ; 2 ms en modo comando y 50 µs en modo cáracter.
   call   Retardo_50micros
   return   

; Subrutina "LCD_CodigoCGROM" -----------------------------------------------------------
;
; A partir del carácter ASCII número 127 los códigos de los caracteres definidos en la
; tabla CGROM del LM016L no coinciden con los códigos ASCII. Así por ejemplo, el código
; ASCII de la "Ñ" en la tabla CGRAM del LM016L es EEh.
;
; Esta subrutina convierte los códigos ASCII de la "Ñ", "º" y otros, a códigos CGROM para que
; que puedan ser visualizado en el módulo LM016L.
; 
; Entrada:   En (W) el código ASCII del carácter que se desea visualizar.
; Salida:   En (W) el código definido en la tabla CGROM.

LCD_CodigoCGROM
   movwf   LCD_Dato      ; Guarda el valor del carácter y comprueba si es
LCD_EnheMinuscula         ; un carácter especial.
   sublw   'ñ'          ; ¿Es la "ñ"?
   btfss   STATUS,Z
   goto   LCD_EnheMayuscula   ; No es "ñ".
   movlw   b'11101110'      ; Código CGROM de la "ñ".
   movwf   LCD_Dato
   goto   LCD_FinCGROM
LCD_EnheMayuscula
   movf   LCD_Dato,W      ; Recupera el código ASCII de entrada.
   sublw   'Ñ'          ; ¿Es la "Ñ"?
   btfss   STATUS,Z
   goto   LCD_Grado      ; No es "Ñ".
   movlw   b'11101110'      ; Código CGROM de la "ñ". (No hay símbolo para
   movwf   LCD_Dato      ; la "Ñ" mayúscula en la CGROM).
   goto   LCD_FinCGROM   
LCD_Grado
   movf   LCD_Dato,W      ; Recupera el código ASCII de entrada.
   sublw   'º'          ; ¿Es el símbolo "º"?
   btfss   STATUS,Z
   goto   LCD_FinCGROM      ; No es "º".
   movlw   b'11011111'      ; Código CGROM del símbolo "º".
   movwf   LCD_Dato
LCD_FinCGROM
   movf   LCD_Dato,W      ; En (W) el código buscado.
   return

; Subrutina "LCD_DosEspaciosBlancos" y "LCD_LineaBlanco" --------------------------------
;
; Visualiza espacios en blanco.

LCD_LineaEnBlanco
   movlw   LCD_CaracteresPorLinea
   goto   LCD_EnviaBlancos
LCD_UnEspacioBlanco
   movlw   .1
   goto   LCD_EnviaBlancos
LCD_DosEspaciosBlancos
   movlw   .2
   goto   LCD_EnviaBlancos
LCD_TresEspaciosBlancos
   movlw   .3
LCD_EnviaBlancos
   movwf   LCD_Auxiliar1      ; (LCD_Auxiliar1) se utiliza como contador.
LCD_EnviaOtroBlanco   
   movlw   ' '         ; Esto es un espacio en blanco.
   call   LCD_Caracter      ; Visualiza tanto espacios en blanco como se
   decfsz   LCD_Auxiliar1,F      ; haya cargado en (LCD_Auxiliar1).
   goto   LCD_EnviaOtroBlanco
   return

; Subrutinas "LCD_ByteCompleto" y "LCD_Byte" --------------------------------------------
;
; Subrutina "LCD_ByteCompleto", visualiza el byte que almacena el registro W en el
; lugar actual de la pantalla. Por ejemplo, si (W)=b'10101110' visualiza "AE".
;
; Subrutina "LCD_Byte" igual que la anterior, pero en caso de que el nibble alto sea cero 
; visualiza en su lugar un espacio en blanco. Por ejemplo si (W)=b'10101110' visualiza "AE"
; y si (W)=b'00001110', visualiza " E" (un espacio blanco delante).
;
; Utilizan la subrutina "LCD_Nibble" que se analiza más adelante.
;
LCD_Byte
   movwf   LCD_Auxiliar2      ; Guarda el valor de entrada.
   andlw   b'11110000'      ; Analiza si el nibble alto es cero.
   btfss   STATUS,Z      ; Si es cero lo apaga.
   goto   LCD_VisualizaAlto      ; No es cero y lo visualiza.
   movlw   ' '         ; Visualiza un espacio en blanco.
   call   LCD_Caracter
   goto   LCD_VisualizaBajo

LCD_ByteCompleto
   movwf   LCD_Auxiliar2      ; Guarda el valor de entrada.
LCD_VisualizaAlto
   swapf   LCD_Auxiliar2,W      ; Pone el nibble alto en la parte baja.
   call   LCD_Nibble      ; Lo visualiza.
LCD_VisualizaBajo
   movf   LCD_Auxiliar2,W      ; Repite el proceso con el nibble bajo.
;   call   LCD_Nibble      ; Lo visualiza.
;   return

; Subrutina "LCD_Nibble" ----------------------------------------------------------------
;
; Visualiza en el lugar actual de la pantalla, el valor hexadecimal que almacena en el nibble
; bajo del registro W. El nibble alto de W no es tenido en cuenta. Ejemplos:
; - Si (W)=b'01010110', se visualizará "6". 
; - Si (W)=b'10101110', se visualizará "E". 
;
LCD_Nibble
   andlw   b'00001111'      ; Se queda con la parte baja.
   movwf   LCD_Auxiliar1      ; Lo guarda.
   sublw   0x09         ; Comprueba si hay que representarlo con letra.
   btfss   STATUS,C   
   goto   LCD_EnviaByteLetra
   movf   LCD_Auxiliar1,W
   addlw   '0'         ; El número se pasa a carácter ASCII sumándole
   goto    LCD_FinVisualizaDigito   ; el ASCII del cero y lo visualiza.
LCD_EnviaByteLetra
   movf   LCD_Auxiliar1,W
   addlw   'A'-0x0A         ; Sí, por tanto, se le suma el ASCII de la 'A'.
LCD_FinVisualizaDigito
   goto   LCD_Caracter      ; Y visualiza el carácter. Se hace con un "goto"
               ; para no sobrecargar la pila.


----------



## alejitox20 (Abr 29, 2009)

bueno para todo aquel que se ha encontrado con que necesita hacer una multiplicacion en el microprocesador 8085 aqui va la solucion:

nos preguntamos que es una multiplicacion de numeros binarios? y la respuesta es: es una multiplicacion bit a bit  de cada uno de los terminos es decir:

a0 a1 a2 a3 a4 a5 a6 a7 * b0 b1 b2b3 b4 b5 b6 b7

como es una multiplicacion bit a bit que se hace:

b7*a7 , b7*a6, b7*a5, b7*a4, b7*a3, b7*a2, b7*a1, b7*a0   y asi sucesivamente, pero el problema lo encontramos en que por tener rregistros de 8 bits al momento de hacer la suma de todas las multiplicaciones produciran acarreos esto se debe a que cuando multplicas los bits de "a" con b6, b5, b4, b3..... estos deben ir desplazandose un lugar hacia la izquierda del anterior (como se produce con una multiplicacion) bueno la solucion de esto es: lo multiplicado por "a" con b7 queda igual, lo multiplicado por "a" por b6 el resultado se desplaza un lugar a la izquierda y se suma con el resultado de a con b7 y se guarda este resultado, luego cuando se vaya a multiplicar "a" con b5 el resultado se desplaza 2 veces sumando sus acarreos por que cuando se desplaza 2 veces acarrea 2 bits y se suma nuevamente con el resultado de a con b6 y a con b7 y asi sucesivamente.
cabe destacar que el procedimiento es largo cuando se usan instrucciones que no incluyen los bucles solo logicas o de control.
espero que les sirva de algo esta información.


----------

